# Curiousity hit me the other day



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

First off, I can't do this right now and was wondering for the future or if it had been tried for non natives.

I was wondering about more or less making an aquarium an extension of a lake. Pump water in, return puts the water back. Obviously for stability in the tank will have to run a mechanical filter, UV and a heater as even Florida lakes get into the sub 60 degree range in the winter time being spring fed it may not rise above 70 in the summer too, depends on the lake. Algae would be a problem hence the UV. But my goal in life is to live on a spring fed lake, which there are many of them in central Florida. For keeping any diseases in the tank and out of the lake if they are present another UV going out should be in order as well as a good QT period.

What I've been pondering is low flow for this 10% for a tank, so lets call this a 1000g tank. 100gph total in and out. 100gph into a sump for mechanical, then inline heater, and an inline UV being last and into the tank. Return going through an inline UV and then into the lake. Even at 100gph it really won't turn all of the water over in 10 hours. But it should in a day with a circulation head in 1500gph range.

Question is would it or could it work with some modifications, mind you this is a 10 minute brainstorm after getting a call that it's too wet for us to work yesterday and today.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

After thinking about it, it would have to be a HECK of a UV sterilization process to protect my tank and the lake. But it's doable I think, would need further research and some serious capital for it alone.

What's closing on not doable is heating with temperatures having the ability to vary from 80+ summer time to below 60 winter time. Winter time poses the problem and with the correct electric circuits set aside for the heating alone I think it can be done. With a 125g (72x18x23) with four partitions of roughly 18 inch cubes with say 300w heaters in each section of the 125g and an inline 1000-1500w heater for security and accuracy before going into the UV and into the tank. 1 circuit for the large inline and another for the 300w heaters and 2 pumps.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is called an "Open System." Fish love 'em if you can control the temperature.


----------

